# Marshals for 2019 Shows



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

2019 Rallies Marshals required


Hi all

We need marshals for the following shows for 2019


The National Motorhome & Caravan show Peterborough 26-28 April 


The Southern Motorhome Show Newbury 17-19 May 


Midsummer Motorhome Show Stoneleigh 21-23 June 


The Norfolk Motorhome Show 19-21 July 


The Western Motorhome Show Malvern 16-18 August 


The Southwest Motorhome Show Shepton Mallet 6-8 September


The Motorhome Show Finale Lincoln 20=22 September (Scottie)


I need to submit names soon to reserve our place so can you please let me know as soon as possible



(Scottie)



George


----------

